# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Dylan - 14 ans, 13 ans de refuge - Husky X Berger Allemand (13)

## Alantka

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Dylan
*Type:* Husky Sibérien
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *Dylan :

Éligible au nouveau contrat famille d'accueil mis en place par la SPA!*

Dylan est assez timide avec les inconnus, mais très sympa avec les gens  qu'il connaît. Il adore jouer avec les balles et autres jouets! C'est un  chien magnifique, plein de vie. Il lui faudra de l'espace, un jardin  bien clôturé et surtout un peu de temps, pour apprendre à apprécier  autre chose que sa vie au refuge. Il  est si beau et si gentil qu'il est incompréhensible que personne ne se  soit jamais manifesté pour l'adopter...
Dylan est OK congénères, à tester avec les chats, mais dans la mesure où c'est un  vieux  pépère, il est plutôt calme et tranquille. Avec les enfants, pas  de  problème a priori.
Côté  pathologie, Dylan n'en a pas si ce n'est celles liées à l'âge de  ses  artères, mais qui ne nécessitent, pour le moment, pas de soins   particuliers.
Taille : 65 cm au garrot

*Message du refuge :*
"Bonjour,  *pour Dylan, nous aurons besoin d'une famille proche du refuge* car,  ayant vécu toute sa vie ici, nous craignons que l'adaptation soit un peu  difficile dans son nouvel environnement donc nous souhaitons le faire  par étape..."


*Adoption libre, les adoptants peuvent donner le montant qu'ils souhaitent pour l'adoption de Dylan.*


*Contact :* 

*Adresse :*
9015 Maison du Réaltor
Route de la Tour d'Arbois
13290 Aix en Provence
*Ouverture :* 14h à 17h (samedi, dimanche et jours fériés compris)
*Téléphone :* 04.42.90.57.50
*Site :* http://refugestam.free.fr
*Mail :* refugestam@free.fr
*Facebook :* https://www.facebook.com/refugespaai...vence/timeline


* 


*
 *

**
*
*
*
*




















*

----------


## laptitelouve

demander le ptg sur le FB de taïga en attente d'approbation en espérant qu'il puisse enfin trouver une famille pour qu'il goûte à une belle et heureuse vie !!!

----------


## sylvie 71

*http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...ence-13#456873*

----------


## Alantka

> demander le ptg sur le FB de taïga en attente d'approbation en espérant qu'il puisse enfin trouver une famille pour qu'il goûte à une belle et heureuse vie !!!


Faut-il prévenir un modérateur de Taïga pour pouvoir poster ou peut-on le faire de nous-même ? Le problème de Facebook étant que l'on ne peut avoir un suivi organisé des posts, je ne sais pas si Dylan a déjà été posté et si je peux m'autoriser à poster.

----------


## sylvie 71

*https://www.facebook.com/refugespaai...83327161806200*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Alantka

11 ans que Dylan attend sa famille ! Ne l'oubliez pas !

----------


## chiro

je pense que tu peux depuis le temps qu'il recherche sa famille 
.il est sur fb puisque tu as trouvé des photos :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Pensez à Dylan ! Diffusé sur Taïga depuis 2007, il attend sa famille depuis 2004 !! Il ne mérite pas de finir sa vie sans connaître la chaleur d'un foyer !

----------


## vieux-os

200 euros l adoption  peu  peut etre bloquer son adoption  ::  ca fais pas un peu chèr pour un vieux ??  ya pas moyens de baisser le cout de l adoption  pour qu il et au moins une chance ........  je demande  tout simplement ..

----------


## laptitelouve

j'ai demander son ptg mais c'est vrai que tous les jours il y en donc !!! et oui même moi modérateur sur le forum est obliger de demander l'appro de ceux qui s'occupe de FB désolé 

mais on ne l'oublie pas :

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org...ighlight=Dylan

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai créé un groupe Facebook pour les chiens ayant passé plus de 5 ans dans un refuge en France. Puis-je l'y mettre ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...55287/?fref=ts

----------


## Alantka

Oui s'il vous plaît Zénitude, ce petit loup en a vraiment besoin. Un grand merci à vous pour votre aide !

----------


## Alantka

Dylan attend sa famille depuis bien trop longtemps...  ::

----------


## Cojo

C'est impensable qu'il attende depuis si longtemps...Bénéficie t-il de l'opération  doyen de 30 millions d'amis?
Cela serait un plus pour son adoption pour qu'il puisse connaitre son foyer,ses maitres.
Pauvre Dylan que tu es patient j'espère que tu seras récompensé de cette attente interminable....

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Dylan est toujours à l'adoption...

----------


## cacaoisis

je crains aussi que 200 euros freinent terriblement une éventuelle adoption. Qu'en pensez vous? c'est vrai qu'il mérite de finir sa vie au chaud dans un doux foyer!!!

----------


## calipsoo

200 euros, c'est ce qu'une association demande pour un chien jeune qui n'a pas besoin de voir le vétérinaire plus d'une fois par an . Pour un chien de 12 ans, c'est 4 à 5 fois par an qu'on y va . Il me semble indispensable , soit qu'il soit parrainé par 30 millions d'amis dans le cadre de l'opération doyens, soit que les frais d'adoption soient réduits. Il s'agit d'un sauvetage, il ne faut pas l'oublier

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan qui attend SA famille de coeur depuis si longtemps.........!
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t2651...refuge-stam-13

----------


## caro.

vu sur le site de la SPA 
http://aixenprovence.spa.asso.fr/chi...du-rhone-dylan

*Dylan*     Dylan - *ELIGIBLE au nouveau contrat famille d'accueil mis en place par la SPA!*

 Husky croisé Berger Allemand
 Né en Octobre 2003
 Taille au garrot : 65 cm
Dylan est assez timide avec les inconnus, mais très sympa avec les gens qu'il connaît. Il adore jouer avec les balles et autres jouets! C'est un chien magnifique, plein de vie. Il lui faudra de l'espace, un jardin bien clôturé et surtout un peu de temps, pour apprendre à apprécier autre chose que sa vie au refuge.

Voici Dylan, après une belle journée, sur un dodo bien confortable. Il est si beau et si gentil qu'il est incompréhensible que personne ne se soit jamais manifesté pour l'adopter...

----------


## caro.

de plus, il n'est nul part parlé de 200 euros de frais d'adoption  :: 




> *Pour toute adoption, veuillez apporter :* 
> - une pièce d'identité, 
> - un justificatif de domicile, 
> - un justificatif de revenus. 
> - une participation financière de 150 euros par chèque ou en espèces (200 euros pour un chiot de moins de 6 mois).
> - une laisse et un collier ou un harnais.Tous les chiens sont identifiés par puce électronique, vaccinés et stérilisés/castrés.



et généralement, dans les refuges SPA (Paris), les vieux chiens sont en sauvetage  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Il est ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...h/?query=DYLAN

----------


## Alantka

> de plus, il n'est nul part parlé de 200 euros de frais d'adoption 
> 
> [...]
> 
> et généralement, dans les refuges SPA (Paris), les vieux chiens sont en sauvetage


Merci pour vos précisions, j'avais bien lu que Dylan était à l'adoption pour 200 euros sur BASF. Mais je vais donc prendre votre source qui vient du refuge lui-même. Je corrige donc selon vos information, 150 euros.
En revanche, pourquoi parler de Paris ? Dylan se trouve dans le 13.

----------


## caro.

> Merci pour vos précisions, j'avais bien lu que Dylan était à l'adoption pour 200 euros sur BASF. Mais je vais donc prendre votre source qui vient du refuge lui-même. Je corrige donc selon vos information, 150 euros.
> En revanche, pourquoi parler de Paris ? Dylan se trouve dans le 13.


mieux faut se fier aux informations du site du refuge qui le place  :: 

et je parlais de la SPA de Paris, car le refuge SPA ou se trouve Dylan (dans le 13) est rattachée au réseau "SPA de Paris", c'est à dire que le siège de la SPA du 13 est à Paris  :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Diffusé depuis le Facebook du refuge :

"Marine, Chef d'équipe au refuge SPA de Gennevilliers, était de passage  au refuge d'Aix cette semaine, et a littéralement craqué pour notre  Doyen, le beau Dylan... Elle nous a livré ce magnifique cliché de son  chouchou ! 
 Venez rencontrer Dylan au refuge et craquez pour lui, vous aussi"

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Dylan est toujours là, c'est inconcevable que personne ne puisse le prendre... Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi...  Ne l'oubliez pas, je vous en prie, il attend depuis si longtemps !

----------


## laptitelouve

Remis en avant ce petit père , up 

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org...-refu13#436044

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
- http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t2651...-stam-13#25995

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :

http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...ighlight=dylan

http://sosrefuges.dynamicforum.net/t...13-stam#560635

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org/t3742p45-dylan-x-husky-chocolat-ne-en-octobre-2003-m-12-ans-10-ans-de-refuge-refu13#436044

http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t2651...-stam-13#30909

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka

Le pauvre Dylan attend toujours, malgré les années qui passent...

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :


http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...ighlight=dylan

http://sosrefuges.dynamicforum.net/t...13-stam#560635

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org...-refu13#436044

http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Alantka

Encore là...

----------


## laptitelouve

il a été remis en avant le loulou on ne l'oublie pas 

http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org...ighlight=Dylan

----------


## CHRIS78

alors ????

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :

http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## catherine.sotta

IL FAUT PLUS D INFORMATIONS : ses  ententes chiens chats enfants ? à 10 ans passé il doit bénéficier de  l'opération doyen ? quels sont les frais d'adoption (à cet âge là normalement il n'y en a pas) ? les transferts aux associations sont autorisés ?  quelles sont les conditions géographiques d'adoption ?

existe t il une bannière ? si oui pouvez vous donner le lien

merci !!

----------


## Alantka

Bonsoir Catherine Sotta,

comme inscrit dans l'annonce, Dylan bénéficie de l'opération doyens. Concernant les frais d'adoption, transferts d'association et conditions géographiques d'adoption, je ne possède aucune information (à chaque nouvelle information, j'édite la fiche de Dylan pour l'y ajouter)

Pour le reste, je cite Zénitude qui a directement contacté le refuge :
  " Bonjour, a tester avec les chats, mais dans la mesure où c'est un  vieux pépère, il est plutot calme et tranquille. Avec les enfants, pas  de problème a priori.""Bonjour, oui il est toujours au refuge, n'hésitez pas à venir le  rencontrer, il s'entend avec les autres chiens effectivement."


Autrement dit, il est OK chiens (étant donné qu'il vit en liberté et en meute), OK enfants et probablement OK chats

----------


## Stéphane61

j'aurais bien aimé l'adopter, mais les covoiturages n'étant pas autorisés...

c'est triste de passer quasiment toute sa vie en refuge

----------


## mallo

Ptg facebook

----------


## Alantka

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, il serait déjà à la maison... Merci à tous ceux qui partagent et à l'équipe de Rescue ayant mis en avant le beau Dylan sur la page Facebook du forum !

----------


## kabou94

Pauvre loulou  
Je viens de faire une demande de bannière pour lui.

----------


## catherine.sotta

Merci pour les infos et je vois avec Zénitude pr les infos manquantes  ::

----------


## Alantka

Un grand merci à vous deux, en espérant que Dylan puisse enfin connaître la vie de famille...

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai lu que quelqu'un venait le voir samedi... J'espère que.....

----------


## Alantka

Je croise les doigts

----------


## tinavani

Quelles sont les nouvelles de loulou Dylan?

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai demandé sur son post FB.....

----------


## loup-blanc

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/dylan-12-ans-11-ans-refuge-husky-x-berger-allemand-13-a-133193/][IMG]http://imageshack.com/a/img903/5249/HcnVpt.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## nesspresso

> ```
> [URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/dylan-12-ans-11-ans-refuge-husky-x-berger-allemand-13-a-133193/][IMG]http://imageshack.com/a/img903/5249/HcnVpt.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> ```


je me suis proposer pour l'adopter... mais je n'ai meme pas eu l'ombre d'une reponse

----------


## Zénitude

Où vous êtes vous proposée ? Par quel biais ?

----------


## Alantka

Un immense merci pour la bannière, que je porte désormais en signature, et à tous ceux qui se mobilisent pour l'aider. 

Nesspresso, je ne sais pas par où vous êtes passé pour contacter le refuge, mais si jamais, je rappelle ceci :
"Toute proposition d’adoption doit être formulée par mail : refugestam@free.fr
On vous contactera. *Inutile d’appeler le refuge : aucun renseignement ne sera donné par téléphone.*"

----------


## kabou94

Quelles sont les nouvelles pour Dylan ??

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Lilouminou5

que devient Dylan?

----------


## tinavani

Que devient loulou Dylan?
Pouvons-nous espérer une bonne nouvelle?
Merci......!
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...13.htm?q=dylan

----------


## tinavani

Citation :

 le Mer 16 Déc - 15:25

*Dylan* est malheureusement toujours en refuge...

----------


## catherine.sotta

On relance pour DYLAN !

----------


## tinavani

Post de loulou Dylan remonté sur notre forum :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...13.htm?q=dylan

----------


## Alantka

> Post de loulou Dylan remonté sur notre forum :
> http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...13.htm?q=dylan


Merci à vous ! Espérons que des yeux se posent enfin sur lui...  Je me sens très impuissante face au cas de Dylan, je me répète mais si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, il serait à la maison. Il doit bien y avoir, quelque part, une famille qui lui correspond...

----------


## aurore27

autorisation de diffuser sur fb ?

----------


## lili2000

J'ai pris la bannière du beau Dylan en espérant que çà lui porte chance

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## Lilouminou5

Personne pour enfin faire connaitre a DYLAN la chaleur d'un foyer ::  ::

----------


## Alantka

Merci à tous ceux qui pensent à Dylan, diffusent pour lui et incluent sa bannière dans leur signatures. Espérons que cela lui porte chance...

----------


## ninieg95

UP pour Dylan

----------


## ninieg95



----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## catherine.sotta

On relance pour DYLAN :

https://www.facebook.com/valerie.gos...6690964&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...5286945077723/

  pas de transfert aux associations ; Il peut être accueilli en FA dans  un foyer proche du refuge, avec des personnes ayant d'autres chiens et  étant présentes.

----------


## Lilouminou5

N'oubliez pas notre Dylan ::  ::

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Alantka

Pensez à Dylan

----------


## lili2000

personne pour lui ?

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## danyhu

Je tombe par hasard sur le post de ce magnifique et pauvre Dylan...





> j'aurais bien aimé l'adopter, mais les covoiturages n'étant pas autorisés...
> 
> c'est triste de passer quasiment toute sa vie en refuge



Qu'un refuge prenne un maximum de précautions est tout à son honneur car il y a tellement d'échecs et de déceptions....  
Cependant, si des gens fiables se proposent d'adopter un chien qui a passé 11 ans sur 12 en refuge, il faudrait qu'il revoit sa position et qu'il se dise que c'est peut-être l'unique espoir pour ce loulou de connaître quelques mois (années) de bonheur dans un foyer aimant.

Je suis à Bruxelles et j'ai adopté, il y a presque un an, aux Amandiers, en Ardèche, un loulou qui avait 3 ans de refuge et jamais aucun regard posé sur lui.  Je peux vous dire, sans me venter, que depuis qu'il est chez moi, c'est un chien heureux qui profite à fond de son bonheur tous les jours.

Si les covoiturages n'avaient pas été autorisés, cela aurait été bcp plus compliqué de l'adopter...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Zénitude

Toujours là

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Alantka

> ptg sur fb


Merci pour lui

----------


## Alantka

Dylan a son album sur Adoption Chiens Nordiques :

https://www.facebook.com/12195195580...19533178058843

N'hésitez pas à le partager.

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## teuleu



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## lili2000

Toujours rien pour lui ?

----------


## Alantka

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Anaïs

Des nouvelles ?
Nous avons diffusé sur le Facebook de RESCUE dimanche soir, près de 2500 partages pour le moment !

----------


## D-elphine C

Vu l'impacte de l' annonce sur le fb de rescue, ce qui va forcément refroidir les gens c'est les frais d'adoption. s'ils ne peuvent pas être diminués il faut faire un appel aux dons afin que la personne qui pourra l' accueillir n'ait pas 150€ à payer.
Si depuis le temps qu'il a un post et vu l'âge qu'il a pris, les frais ont été diminués il faut le modifier dans son annonce en 1ère page car c'est la 1ère chose que les gens voient.
il est craquant, j'espère qu'il va vite sortir le pauvre

----------


## sanja.milo@free.fr

> Vu l'impacte de l' annonce sur le fb de rescue, ce qui va forcément refroidir les gens c'est les frais d'adoption. s'ils ne peuvent pas être diminués il faut faire un appel aux dons afin que la personne qui pourra l' accueillir n'ait pas 150 à payer.
> Si depuis le temps qu'il a un post et vu l'âge qu'il a pris, les frais ont été diminués il faut le modifier dans son annonce en 1ère page car c'est la 1ère chose que les gens voient.
> il est craquant, j'espère qu'il va vite sortir le pauvre


Bonjour,
auriez-vous l'amabilité de me donner les frais d'adoption pour ce beau toutou.
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas l'adopter car j'ai moi même deux bergers allemands, avec des gros soucis de santé. Ah si je pouvais.
J'aimerai en revanche prendre en charge les frais d'adoption afin que le beau Dylan soit adopté le plus rapidement possible.

----------


## D-elphine C

dans  l'annonce il est écrit 150€, le mieux c'est de contacter l' asso en 1ère page et éventuellement publier aussi votre généreuse offre sur la page fb

----------


## sanja.milo@free.fr

Bonjour,
j'ai une réponse à mon mail de la part du refuge,

"Un grand merci pour cette généreuse proposition!
Mais Dylan est adoptable sans participation obligatoire au vu de son âge. Les adoptants peuvent donc donner ce quils souhaitent."

Information à diffuser.

----------


## D-elphine C

ça semble logique d'être en don libre et j'espère que la diffusion sur fb va marcher.

dommage que le 1er message de l' annonce ne soit pas à jour car c'est la 1ère chose que les gens voient mais sur fb j'ai vu des messages allant dans ce sens (pas de frais ) donc espérons qu'il passe vite en maison ce vieux pépère

----------


## breton67

c est un cauchemar ces petits vieux ,tant d années de refuge ,qu ont ils fait pour meriter cela ? personne pour donner un merveilleux Noel a ce beau loulou? svp pour lui

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## tarzandamour

> 


Je remonte ces qq photos du beau Dylan. Noel est passé, mais peut-être que son adoptant ou Famille d'Accueil passe encore par ici ???
Frais d'adoption = don libre. SVP, une petite place, pour qq'un de patient et compréhensif. SI LONGTEMPS qu'il attend !!!!

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Alantka

http://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animaux...m-dylan-293138

Dylan est décrit sur le site de la SPA comme un chien câlin, sociable, joueur, craintif et calme. En espérant que cette année soit la bonne pour lui

----------


## luminette

12 ans de refuge. C'est pas croyable. Qui passera par là et lui offrira l'amour pour les dernières années de sa vie ?

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Alantka

> Bonjour,
> j'ai une réponse à mon mail de la part du refuge,
> 
> "Un grand merci pour cette généreuse proposition!
> Mais Dylan est adoptable sans participation obligatoire au vu de son âge. Les adoptants peuvent donc donner ce qu’ils souhaitent."
> 
> Information à diffuser.


Merci pour cette information sanja.milo, je vais mettre l'annonce à jour. 

En attendant, voici une nouvelle jolie photo de Dylan :

----------


## breton67

personne pour donner a ce loulou une fin de vie dans un foyer ???? 
ces doudous un peu plus agés c est tant de douceur svp donnez lui sa chance

----------


## Vegane7

FB de DYLAN à partager partout :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Alantka

Voici de nouvelles photos de papi Dylan  :







Sur la page Facebook du refuge, une personne a demandé si il serait possible de faire adopter Dylan en Belgique par le biais d'un covoiturage. Voici la réponse du refuge, qui pourrait intéresser certains :

"Bonjour,  *pour Dylan, nous aurons besoin d'une famille proche du refuge* car,  ayant vécu toute sa vie ici, nous craignons que l'adaptation soit un peu  difficile dans son nouvel environnement donc nous souhaitons le faire  par étape..."

----------


## lili2000

Toujours personne

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## tarzandamour

C'est pas possible, Dylan toujours au refuge ! (13) Il est déjà vieux, et ça serait trop triste de lire un jour (proche) qu'il est mort seul dans son box.
Hélas, ils veulent qu'il soit placé pas trop loin de chez eux, ça limite les chances, mais,
vous aurez bien une place au chaud pour lui et un grand cur à revendre non ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Segusia52

Pour la proximité, je peux très bien comprendre. Quand on regarde les photos de Dylan, il est dorloté et tout sourire.

C'est comme placer une personne âgée dans un endroit confortable et bien propret pour son bien : elle a ses attaches, ses repères de toute une vie et ses affections...et peut donc le vivre très mal.

Ce doit être assez perturbant pour un vieux toutou, qui risquerait de se sentir mis sur la touche.

Donc, qu'il trouve une bonne famille d'accueil ET garde le contact avec l'équipe qu'il connaît est le meilleur gage de la réussite de son adaptation.
Qu'il est beau, ce chien  ::

----------


## Alantka

Up pour Dylan... 

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animaux/adopter-chien-croise-autre-husky-siberien-m-dylan-293138

Avec en prime deux nouvelles jolies photos de lui

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Dylan :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ge-STAM-13.htm

----------


## Alantka

Une petite pensée pour toi aujourd'hui Dylan... Je vois ta bouille sur différents sites de protection animale depuis 2007, et je sais que nous sommes nombreux à diffuser pour toi dès que nous en avons l'occasion. Tu as toute une communauté qui se soucie de toi, depuis bien longtemps. Si les choses avaient été différentes, si la vie l'avait permis, tu serais au chaud chez moi, ou chez un autre adoptant aimant, car certains se sont proposés pour toi en près de 14 ans, mais les choses sont ce qu'elles sont et, à ce jour, tu attends toujours un foyer. Il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un pour toi quelque part, pas vrai ? 

J'ai toujours une petite appréhension lorsque je reçois une notification d'un de tes sujets que je suis ; est-ce que l'on va enfin annoncer la bonne nouvelle tant attendue, celle d'une adoption ? Ou au contraire, apprendra-t-on un jour que Dylan s'en est allé sans avoir connu de famille ? Je sais que cela peut paraître un peu étrange de s'attacher et se soucier d'un chien que l'on a jamais rencontré, mais ce petit loup m'a toujours tellement touché. On ne t'oublie pas Dylan, on ne lâche rien. 

Et une nouvelle petite photo de lui, bon certes il est un peu caché par la main qui nourrit les toutous, mais on le reconnait bien  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour DYLAN...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tarzandamour

Dylan...
qui le sort de là ? Il ne lui reste plus bcp de temps pour profiter d'une (fin de) vie heureuse et entourée

PS: je viens de lire sur la première page qu'il peut bénéficier d'un *placement en Famille Accueil.*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Mozart

Bonjour,
pour une adoption quel rayon autours de chez vous acceptez vous ?

----------


## Alantka

> Bonjour,
> pour une adoption quel rayon autours de chez vous acceptez vous ?


Bonjour et merci de l'intérêt que vous portez à Dylan  :: 

Le refuge a écrit sur sa page Facebook :
"Bonjour,  *pour Dylan, nous aurons besoin d'une famille proche du refuge*  car,  ayant vécu toute sa vie ici, nous craignons que l'adaptation soit  un peu  difficile dans son nouvel environnement donc nous souhaitons le  faire  par étape..."

Je suppose donc qu'ils cherchent une famille dans le même département que le refuge, à savoir le 13 (Bouches-du-Rhône). Mais n'hésitez pas à les contacter pour avoir plus d'informations et de précisions  ::

----------


## Alantka

... Je ne veux pas m'avancer, mais il semblerait que Dylan ait été adopté ! Sa fiche n'est plus disponible sur le site du refuge, et je viens de trouver ceci sur Wamiz : https://wamiz.com/chiens/adoption/dylan-63924.html et sur SecondeChance : https://www.secondechance.org/animal...e-dylan-543720

On croise les doigts pour que ce soit le cas  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Ce serait vraiment génial !!

----------


## tinavani

Le lien "facebook" nous annonce la même SUPER nouvelle!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Alantka

> Le lien "facebook" nous annonce la même SUPER nouvelle!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, ce lien Facebook est justement tenu par Vegane7 et a été édité suite à mon message, je guette les publications de la page du refuge en espérant voir une confirmation plus officielle que mes suppositions, mais ce serait vraiment une joie inespérée  ::

----------


## Vegane7

En effet, je n'ai fait que copier-coller tes paroles Alantka , en espérant une confirmation...

----------


## Sarah Fbr

En tout cas, ils n'ont eu qu'une adoption cette semaine... il n'est as dans les adoptés non plus

----------


## Vegane7

> En tout cas, ils n'ont eu qu'une adoption cette semaine... il n'est as dans les adoptés non plus


Souhaitons que ce ne soit pas un décès camouflé en nouvelle d'adoption...

----------


## Alantka

Voici le message de sylvie 71 sur le forum BA sans famille :




> Dylan n'a pas été adopté, je cite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				suite à mon coup de filvoila le message du refuge
> 
> ...

----------


## Vegane7

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## aurore27

ptg, je précise que Dylan est toujours à l'adoption, il n'est donc pas sorti d'affaire. Il faudra remettre son annonce dans les "urgences chiens", svp.

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas ce que dit le refuge où il se trouve  ::  !

----------


## Alantka

> Ce n'est pas ce que dit le refuge où il se trouve  !


Effectivement, et son post sur le site de la SPA n'a pas été remis en ligne. Auriez-vous une source affirmant que Dylan est toujours à l'adoption s'il vous plaît aurore27 ?  ::

----------


## Alantka

Une de mes contacts a directement posé la question au refuge, voici leur réponse :



Donc c'est officiel, Dylan restera au refuge. Même si ça me fait un pincement au coeur de me dire qu'il n'aura jamais eu de famille "à lui", au moins il terminera ses jours dans un endroit qu'il a toujours connu avec des bénévoles auxquels il doit sûrement être très attaché.

Bonne retraite papi Dylan  ::

----------


## aurore27

A moins qu'une famille ou une âme charitable accepte de les adopter tous les 2 ensemble avec Potter.

----------


## Alantka

> A moins qu'une famille ou une âme charitable accepte de les adopter tous les 2 ensemble avec Potter.


Ils ne sont plus à l'adoption, le refuge a choisi de les garder auprès d'eux, ils n'acceptent donc plus de demandes d'adoption et c'est pourquoi ni Dylan ni Potter ne sont présents sur leur site

----------


## aurore27

c'est dommage, ils auraient mérité tous les 2 de finir leur vie en famille au chaud plutôt que derrière les barreaux d'un refuge.... ::

----------


## Alantka

Le beau Dylan se porte bien  ::

----------


## France34

Je suis de l'avis d'Aurore27 , mais peut-être qu'il est très bien au refuge ! Belle vie , beau DYLAN !

----------


## Vegane7

Idem.

----------


## Alantka

Petite photo de Dylan datant de fin janvier :



Trop dure la vie  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

IL est pourtant si beau ce Dylan comment n'a t-il pu ne jamais être adopté?

----------


## Alantka

Il aura eu des demandes d'adoption, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est lorsqu'il était plus jeune mais lorsqu'il a commencé à vieillir le refuge n'acceptait plus les adoptions en-dehors du département pour Dylan.

C'était un des tout premiers chiens pour lequel j'avais eu un coup de cœur (j'étais encore à l'école primaire quand j'y pense !) et un des premiers chiens que j'avais voulu adopter lorsque j'ai eu l'occasion d'accueillir un animal chez moi, mais à ce moment-là les demandes hors département étaient déjà refusées. Alors même s'il est, je n'en doute pas, certainement choyé et aimé par les bénévoles et l'équipe du refuge, j'aurais toujours un petit pincement au coeur en repensant à Dylan. Je l'aurais chouchouté autant que les louloups qui partagent mon quotidien aujourd'hui, mais la vie en aura décidé autrement  :: 

Je ne peux que lui souhaiter d'avoir la plus belle retraite possible...  ::  Je ne l'aurai jamais rencontré, et pourtant il restera un des chiens qui m'a le plus marqué dans l'univers de la PA.

----------


## manoe

Sans vouloir critiquer le refuge qui a sans doute de bonnes raisons, je pense que c'est fort dommage de refuser les adoptions hors département ce qui réduit énormément les adoptants potentiels et de fait  nombre de loulous ayant la chance de trouver leur famille à l'image du beau Dylan.

----------


## Alantka

Le refuge a déjà accepté les adoptions hors département (je pense notamment à Maestro qui avait été adopté sur Paris), ils voulaient une famille proche du refuge car Dylan y vivait depuis qu'il était chiot et ne voulaient pas être trop loin au cas où il aurait du mal à s'adapter après plus d'une décennie en refuge, si je ne dis pas de bêtises. Et oui cela limite indéniablement les adoptants potentiels...  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

C'est tout à ton honneur Alantka.
Moi aussi Dylan m'avait beaucoup touchée dès que j'avais eu connaissance de son existence, mais pareil, impossible pour moi de l'accueillir...

----------


## Zénitude

https://www.facebook.com/refugespaai...95248953947345

 ::  ::

----------


## manoe

RIP beau Dylan  :: 
Même s'il semble que le refuge était un peu son "chez lui", cela fait mal de penser qu'il n'aura jamais connu SON foyer, la chaleur, l'amour et la tendresse d'une famille aimante,de SA famille...

----------


## Vegane7

RIP petit chéri  ::

----------


## astings

Je suis tellement triste d'apprendre que Dylan n'est plus . Je l'ai toujours connu au refuge  . Repose en paix beau Dylan .

----------


## Alantka

Je viens de perdre mon chat, avec qui j'ai eu la chance de partager 15 ans d'amour et de complicité. M'étant un peu éloignée des forums de PA ces derniers temps pour me consacrer pleinement à sa fin de vie, j'apprends aujourd'hui avec une grande tristesse le départ du beau Dylan. 15 ans lui aussi... Dur de penser que chaque jour de sa vie où ma petite minette aura été choyée, Dylan l'aura passé en refuge. Mon réconfort est de savoir qu'il aura été sans aucun doute très aimé par les bénévoles, et qu'il aura grandi au milieu d'amoureux des chiens. 

Aimer les animaux est parfois tellement dur face à toutes ces injustices, tous ces décès, tous ceux qui ne trouvent jamais de famille, mais cela nous rappelle constamment pourquoi il est tellement important de faire de la prévention pour l'adoption.

Dylan, tu es arrivé au refuge l'année où j'ai découvert le monde de la PA, il y a 15 ans de cela. Merci d'avoir été l'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai compris que, quoi qu'il arrive, la cause animale restera toujours ma priorité. Tu resteras un de ces chiens que je n'ai jamais connu mais qui m'aura énormément marqué, et je ne peux qu'espérer que tu es heureux là où tu es. 

Repose en paix...  ::

----------


## France34

Doux repos , beau papy DYLAN . ::

----------


## superdogs

> J
> 
> 
> Aimer les animaux est parfois tellement dur face à toutes ces injustices, tous ces décès, tous ceux qui ne trouvent jamais de famille, mais cela nous rappelle constamment pourquoi il est tellement important de faire de la prévention pour l'adoption.
> 
> Dylan, tu es arrivé au refuge l'année où j'ai découvert le monde de la PA, il y a 15 ans de cela. Merci d'avoir été l'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai compris que, quoi qu'il arrive, la cause animale restera toujours ma priorité. Tu resteras un de ces chiens que je n'ai jamais connu mais qui m'aura énormément marqué, et je ne peux qu'espérer que tu es heureux là où tu es. 
> 
> Repose en paix...



Oui, trois fois oui, mille fois oui..
Il y a des chiens que l'on ne voit jamais physiquement..
D'autres que l'on croise et pour lesquels ce n'est pas possible...
C'est terrible de devoir choisir, mais nous n'en sommes pas responsables, de ces choix, et ça, c'est le plus dur...que "_les autres_" nous y forcent

----------


## tarzandamour

après qq mois d'absence de Rescue je reviens ce soir et vois cette annonce :: 
Ce beau Dylan, avec son superbe sourire, un si beau chien, il m'avait aussi marqué. Je me joins aux autres commentaires.
La prévention, et on fait ce qu'on peut pour (faire) adopter les oubliés.

bon voyage Dylan, tu as quitté ce qui a été ta maison sur cette terre, tu as laissé derrière toi les bénévoles qui ont essayé de te trouver une famille aimante. Le sort a été autrement.
Vole bonhomme, vole, une nouvelle liberté est là pour toi  :: . En plein amour  ::

----------


## astings

Oui, Dylan était un très beau chien . Je l'ai connu petit . Il était très beau mais avait un petit caractère à l'époque qui lui a fait raté des adoptions . En vieillissant , il s'est nettement bonifié mais évidemment, les demandes se font malheureusement rares ou plus . Tu as rejoint MIMI qui savait gérer tes petits défauts . 

RIP mon beau 

.

----------


## Alantka

Grosse pensée pour toi ce matin mon beau Dylan. Tu as marqué ma mémoire et j'espère que tu es heureux, où que tu sois.  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quel triste post Je suis toute émue car ce chien était magnifique, avait de nombreuses qualités  En plus, il semblait "diffusé" un maximum
Je ne peux pas penser que le refuge était sa maison même s'il semble que ce refuge permette aux chiens une certaine liberté
pour moi c'est un échec 
Comment et pourquoi un chien reste t-il toute sa vie en refuge? je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer
merci de penser toujours à ce beau Dylan

----------


## GADYNETTE

15 ans au refuge...je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'a jamais été adopté, même petit !!!! repose en paix mon tout beau

----------


## anniec

::

----------

